# Key Security Chip



## deo85 (May 3, 2007)

I have owned a '99' Maxima for three years now, and each year I have had a problem with a security chip in the key that gets messed up. When this happens the car won't start and the only thing that can fix it is taking it to the dealer and it costs $100 for them to reset the security chip. They refuse to say how to avoid it or permanently solve the problem except that having another key with a security chip around this key can mess it up, such as someone else riding in the car with a similar set of keys. This sounds ridiculous and I have never heard of anything like this before, and was wondering if anyone has had a problem like this or has any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Try a different key, and get the NVIS recoded by the dealer for it?


----------

